# Snowboarder Girl Chased By Bear



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Saw this yesterday then read a bunch of stuff about why it is fake. I didn't think there were bears like that in Japan. Apparently there are two species of bear in Japan. The brown bears usual territory is something like 500 miles from where this is said to have been filmed. There were also several things pointed out about the video that probably prove it to be fake.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought for sure it'd be a Dancing Bear video.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fake!! I call Bullshit. Perspective is all wrong. 

In this screen grab you can see that altho the bear supposedly down slope and is in front of those scrubby little tufts of grass above it,..? I actually appears *smaller* than them. Those aren't trees,.. they/re shrubs or grass!









Maybe it's a miniature, Bonzai bear???

It's a fake ppl!


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm not 100% sold, either.
Because this person "Kelly Murphy" only has few videos all from less than a week.

I too did bear research in Japan and surprised to find they really have brown bear in Hokkaido??!!

Either way, funny to watch "Work, work, work, work, work~~" for a minute and 17 seconds.
And the girl's not a bad rider, either.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

fake fake fake!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Same same but different


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I think its real. Why? because why not, it was fun enough for me to watch it. I like how she is just huming along to her tunes. I think this was rogue in the video.

I have had the pleasure of coming within a few yards of a growling bear and got lucky that its cub decided to run away, momma bear followed the cub and didnt maul us.... If I had video and posted it, there would be so many people call it fake.... I have had a mountain lion start after us while DH biking, come face to face with moose, almost had mule dear take me off my bike and many other events that would not seem believable to people that sit at home all day jerking off to internet gifs, videos and memes.

I mean seriously, these days it could go either way. These days 30% the population thinks everything is fake, 30% think its all real, 40% arent sure......


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

neni said:


> Same same but different


lol, flat land on a bike he wouldnt have a chance to outrun that bear. If he was fast enough to get away, he would have the skill to jump that log and keep riding.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Meh, somebody didn't have enough computing power for the full Revenant 2 throwdown.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I thought bears couldn't run downhill. I can't remember where I heard it, however my bear survival tactics are never run uphill because apparently bears are one of the fastest animals to run uphill, don't climb into tree and don't play dead.

However if you run downhill, you may be able to out run it because bears aren't designed to go downhill fast. Since their front legs are shorter than their hind, that causes them to lose balance and tend to want to summersault if going downhill too fast. Haha


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dunno about that. The bear we encountered hauled ass down hill while taking out small trees in its path. It was aprox 500 lb black bear, rather large blackie. I guess how fast it was going is relative considering we were on foot.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

We are turning into bear experts.

 Myth #4: Bears can’t run downhill


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:question:
I'm not trying to start an argument here, but I'm telling you,.. this video is 100%, no question, a complete fake. 

The grass & shrubs behind this girl are only a few feet or yards back,.. Yet the bear appears to be MANY yards behind the girl, and yet somehow it is in front of and down slope of the grasses on the ridgeline! That's impossible!

I have been a photographer for over 25-30 years and I can tell you without question that the perspective, the apparent vanishing point,.. is all wrong. It jumped out at me immediately as I was watching this. It just didn't look right!

Not saying you cant enjoy the vid. But enjoy it for what it is! A whimsical fake!








(....just like the Moon Landings!) :blink: > :laugh:


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I couple years ago when I was hiking, heading back to my car, I saw a big bear in the distance doing its own thing. I took a couple pics with my phone and thought, shit if this things starts coming toward me, what am I going to do.

The terrain was wide open. I was on a ski run and there was a snow gun pole with padding around the base near by. I was thinking I wonder if I could stay on one side of the pole while the bear is on the other and just run around the pole as it chased me (like kids in a playground) haha

The bear started walking away and I was happy I didn't have to put my plan to work haha


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

We are ready.
Bear got no game on us.

How To Survive a Bear Attack


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

from what I can make out, yes that is a cute girl. 

credit: redditor who's name I cant find because I can't even find the thread.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Bear's like, 'You poached my line, biatch! Now get in my tummy!'


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Argo said:


> I mean seriously, these days it could go either way. These days 30% the population thinks everything is fake, 30% think its all real, 40% arent sure......


what % is clueless


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Don't really know Japan very well, but at least in this part of the world, only male bears are out at this time of year. Its highly unlikely that a lone, male bear would chase after a snowboarder totally unprovoked, for that long.

Like sharks, bears are generally misunderstood animals


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

SnowDogWax said:


> what % is clueless


That's a different set of numbers. But the clueless % is growing. Growing really quickly too...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I wonder if her nose-ring is fake ?


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Her snowboarding is fake, too??


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

nutmegchoi said:


> Her snowboarding is fake, too??


Goggle reflection shows photographer's legs. 

Photoshop - $10/month Creative Cloud subscription. Knowing how to work it - priceless.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Saw this yesterday!!!!!

100% Fake!!!!!

Brown Bears aren't found on the main island of Honshu!!!!! Hakuba is in the middle of Honshu!!!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

It's bullshit, but the video was funny, the comments are funny and Argos comment was even funnier. 

Just wait until I take some real trips, I'll have wild life popping out of all my little edits :ROFL:

And BTW the way, the fact that you can hear the bear clearly is a dead giveaway. Among multiple other factors.


----------



## Eggnog (Feb 13, 2016)

nutmegchoi said:


> Her snowboarding is fake, too??


You could fake a euro carve pretty easy. Just lay down on your side and cover the contact edge with some snow. a Ha ha ha!


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

I like how most people who commented on this on reddit either:
1. bag on her for listening to rihanna
2. says the bear hates rihannna
3. says that it's fake 

rarely do they say "OMG! A FRIGGIN BEAR IS CHASING HER!"

such a skeptic society we live in, but with good reason.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

jae said:


> I like how most people who commented on this on reddit either:
> 1. bag on her for listening to rihanna
> 2. says the bear hates rihannna
> 3. says that it's fake
> ...


That's because most of us have functioning eyes. And ears.


----------



## Eggnog (Feb 13, 2016)

jae said:


> I like how most people who commented on this on reddit either:
> 1. bag on her for listening to rihanna
> 2. says the bear hates rihannna
> 3. says that it's fake
> ...


I have to confess something. It had me for awhile there and I was thinking "How do you not hear that bear, you stupid b...!" At least when you're thick the world's a little more entertaining. I guess that's the consolation.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

jae said:


> from what I can make out, yes that is a cute girl.
> 
> credit: redditor who's name I cant find because I can't even find the thread.


Lol!!
Now that would scare me!! 

Who ever did this edit at least got the perspective right! Lol. (...happy/crazy pair appears bigger, more in line with it's apparent relative position to the girl and both their positions on the slope!)

Not to mention,.. It looks more realistically positioned within the footage because our brains do not have a natural, evolutionary frame of reference for evaluating the true size and perspective for being persued by "Crazy Pairs!!" :rofl3:


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Lol!!
> Now that would scare me!!
> 
> Who ever did this edit at least got the perspective right! Lol. (...happy/crazy pair appears bigger, more in line with it's apparent relative position to the girl and both their positions on the slope!)
> ...


I get what you mean now, using the bush as a reference.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jae said:


> I get what you mean now, using the bush as a reference.


I trim mine so there could never have something for a size reference.....


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Argo said:


> I trim mine so there could never have something for a size reference.....


but you still have that huge tree trunk.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> what % is clueless


one hundred, more with advanced maths


----------



## livingood_neef (Apr 15, 2016)

true story


----------

